# White striped red cherry shrimp



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

From my understanding, it's a female trait. They are just cherries.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup, almost all my females show these "racing stripes". Nothing new or different, sorry


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

You should try to introduce some new variety after several generations to ensure that there won't be any inbred mutations that get too pronounced.


----------



## CuLan (Sep 25, 2008)

The stripe is normal for female red cherry shrimp.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

As everyone said its common to female cherries. Just wait though at the rate that cherries are color mutating I'm sure we will be seeing blue striped reds and yellow striped blues and so on lol


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

cool, I was just wondering the same thing.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I do have a couple of lime-green yellow neos with day-glo champagne colored highlights. I have pics somewhere that I'll post later.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Wonder if you can breed them true with those stripes?


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

It is a trait that breeds out in the bloodline but not 100% it's more random from what I can tell. As they get older the stripe tends to get ugly in my opinion. I have some that don't look nice


----------



## moranger (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a Neo thing.


----------



## planted goldfish (Aug 10, 2011)

omg, can i have some of those "neo" shrimp


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Some breeders cull shrimp that show mutations/recessive traits/genes.

http://www.planetinverts.com/Neocaridina_Heteropoda.html


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

moranger said:


> It's a Neo thing.


Yep... I have 2 of these lime-green, yellow neos out of a tank of 20+. They almost glow under a 6700K light.


----------



## herishi (Jun 3, 2013)

*only females?*

Hi there,

I recently got 10 RCS all with this stripe, however they are big enough now to show either a saddle or eggs by their legs, some of mine show the saddle but I have some that are smaller and have no saddle or eggs.

Could the males have this stripe also?

Steve


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm guessing you are talking about the vertical racing stripe? Most of the time fems show the stripe. Occasionally there are some males that are thrown that show the stripe too, though.


----------



## amberoze (May 22, 2012)

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...-Grading-system-of-Cherry-to-Fire-Red-Shrimps

Here you go.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

